# Base color variations when buying online



## ragisragis

Just bought a brand new Rossi One Magtek on-line. The board that was delivered had a totally different base then the one that was advertised. I have never seen this color advertised. When you throw down good 'coin' as in this case $450 you expect to get what you see on line.
No one can seem to tell me why these colors vary. It is not because of the size of the board as my 159 was advertised in a color I did not get
My concern is that manufacturers are cutting corners or delivering boards to on-line retailers that might NOT BE THE SAME QUALITY as store bought boards.
Does anyone have any insight into this? I don't know if I should return this board or keep it.


----------



## lab49232

The black base is always faster! But no, relax, if you're riding you can't see your base right? Or are you planning on hanging it up as an art piece, as that's the only reason you should care...

Seriously though TONS of boards come in varying base colors, it's completely random on some models/brands and others it varies based on size. If you're that picky shop in store! Seriously base color changes nothing about the board.


----------



## ragisragis

Thanks for the response. No, I am not looking at the bottom of my board when I am riding but that's not the point.

I would just like someone to tell me why this practice (varying board base colors) exists. If you put down $500 on a refrigerator and ordered it in stainless steel you'd be pretty upset if it showed up in black.

It doesn't make sense to me. And I have some knowledge of the on-line marketplace and manufacturers ( I work in the appliance retail industry) and I know that product that is sold on-line is not always what it is advertised to be.

Like I said, just want to know why this practice exists. Looking out for other consumers.


----------



## ryannorthcott

For many brands (like Jones) it exists so as to not waste material. When cutting the p-tex in a pattern from a solid slab, there is material left over. Instead of simply throwing this away, that material can be used on a different board for a different section of the base graphic.

From Jones:



> By flip flopping the base graphic colors, P-Tex waste is drastically reduced by increasing the material yield.


You should never expect to get the exact same base colour as you order online. Ultimately though, who cares? You shouldn't be buying a board based on how it looks you should be buying it because it's suitable for your riding style and ability.

The fridge analogy is a bit off. People buy appliances to match their kitchen and other appliances. People don't buy boards to match their outfit or boots or whatever (generally), and even if they do they would be more concerned about the topsheet which is facing up for everyone to see.


----------



## Jcb890

To add on, when this is or might be the case, usually it will say somewhere that the base colors/designs may vary. I know that this was the case with my Ride Highlife UL.


----------



## lab49232

ragisragis said:


> Thanks for the response. No, I am not looking at the bottom of my board when I am riding but that's not the point.
> 
> I would just like someone to tell me why this practice (varying board base colors) exists. If you put down $500 on a refrigerator and ordered it in stainless steel you'd be pretty upset if it showed up in black.
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me. And I have some knowledge of the on-line marketplace and manufacturers ( I work in the appliance retail industry) and I know that product that is sold on-line is not always what it is advertised to be.
> 
> Like I said, just want to know why this practice exists. Looking out for other consumers.


Ya sorry you're not going to find people here to sympathize with you. As mentioned it saves on material and offers next to no negative experiences with customers as it doesn't change the product. The fridge analogy doesn't translate in the slightest. Almost every Gnu board for example has various base colors. Its not only that the "practice" exists, it's actually common place.


----------



## raffertyk2

NeverSummer does this with their boards like everyone said it saves on materials. If you want a certain Base color buy from your local shop and pick it out . I kinda like getting a unique color though you can identify your board easier especially if you and your friends ride similarly you may buy the same board good way to keep things unique


----------



## ragisragis

To all:

I had a very nice discussion about the whole subject with the people at Rossignol. They explained, in detail, to me about the process of making the base on snowboards and the fact that for cost and environmental reasons sometimes colors are reversed to utilize all of the materials they purchase. Makes sense to me. They were very helpful and I would highly recommend their product for, at the least, their superb customer service.
With that said, not real happy with The House, the on-line retailer I bought the board at. Their customer service people were clueless. You would think that since they sell snowboards their people would understand this issue and respond accordingly. Oh well.
Hopefully off to ride my NEW Rossignol One Magtek ! Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## Jcb890

ragisragis said:


> To all:
> 
> I had a very nice discussion about the whole subject with the people at Rossignol. They explained, in detail, to me about the process of making the base on snowboards and the fact that for cost and environmental reasons sometimes colors are reversed to utilize all of the materials they purchase. Makes sense to me. They were very helpful and I would highly recommend their product for, at the least, their superb customer service.
> With that said, not real happy with The House, the on-line retailer I bought the board at. Their customer service people were clueless. You would think that since they sell snowboards their people would understand this issue and respond accordingly. Oh well.
> Hopefully off to ride my NEW Rossignol One Magtek ! Thanks again for all your input.


I'm glad you were able to keep your emotions in check, I know it can be upsetting if you get something you think is incorrect or not what you were purchasing. Shame on The-House for not knowing and explaining that process to you. It is not something that is new and is pretty regular in the industry. If you questioned them on it, they should have been able to give you a good answer and pretty easily, much like Rossignol did.

Even worse, their site makes no mention of it. Other sites do. It should say in the product description that base color/design may vary a bit from shown. Most other sites do that.


----------



## Mystery2many

If you have specific base color you want its best to buy from a shop that has it in stock. Otherwise its a coin toss.


----------



## chomps1211

Just so all the information is available here (_…on the "off, Off" chance we have to point some NooB that can't use a search function to this at some future date?_)   

This information about base color variations is concerning only *sintered bases*, correct? I assume there are probably some minor variances in color or shade for extruded bases,.. based on how thick or transparent the base material is or compared to the way colors are displayed over the web and from browser to browser. I also understand extruded base boards may have several versions of base graphics for one model, or to differentiate between sizes. 

But I understood that most (all?) :shrug: _extruded_ bases were either solid colors or transparent single pieces and laid over the base graphics! They aren't cut and fitted to create the designs as is done on a sintered base'! Is that correct? :dunno:


----------



## SGboarder

chomps1211 said:


> Just so all the information is available here (_…on the "off, Off" chance we have to point some NooB that can't use a search function to this at some future date?_)
> 
> This information about base color variations is concerning only *sintered bases*, correct? I assume there are probably some minor variances in color or shade for extruded bases,.. based on how thick or transparent the base material is or compared to the way colors are displayed over the web and from browser to browser. I also understand extruded base boards may have several versions of base graphics for one model, or to differentiate between sizes.
> 
> But I understood that most (all?) :shrug: _extruded_ bases were either solid colors or transparent single pieces and laid over the base graphics! They aren't cut and fitted to create the designs as is done on a sintered base'! Is that correct? :dunno:


No. Looks like you are confusing extruded/sintered with printed/die cut graphics.
Screen printed graphics are mostly found on extruded bases. Printed graphics on sintered bases are mostly done using sublimation.
Die cut bases (where the issue with the color swap can arise) can be either extruded or sintered.


----------

